# Bow Tie Pasta



## dlfl (Oct 22, 2011)

My first time to make this and probably my last.


----------



## dlfl (Oct 22, 2011)

Three eggs and flour. Pretty simple. I like to use semolina but if I can nor find it I use bread flour and then regular flour if that is all I have.

Dick


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2011)

We make our own pasta all the time.

It's very easy to make & tastes way better than store bought.


----------



## supercenterchef (Oct 23, 2011)

I've always used AP flour...(I can never find semolina in my area)--do ya'll prefer bread flour over AP?


----------



## dlfl (Oct 23, 2011)

The bow tie is just too time consuming. I make most of my pastas. Much better that dried.

Dick


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2011)

I hear you Dick, we make mostly linguine, spaghetti, or lasagna noodles. We also have the roller & cutter that fits on a KA mixer. If you mix the dough in a food processor it really makes it easy.


----------



## dlfl (Oct 23, 2011)

SupercenterChef said:


> I've always used AP flour...(I can never find semolina in my area)--do ya'll prefer bread flour over AP?




I like the texture of bread flour over AP as it has a bit more bite to the tooth.


----------



## supercenterchef (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll give it a shot, thanks!

Same ratio?--I usually use about 100g flour per egg...?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

Just made 2 different fresh pastas with the 4H kids. Love the Semolina in a 50/50 mix with AP


----------



## dlfl (Oct 24, 2011)

I put  flour in a bowl and add the number of eggs as I plan to feed. Then mix the eggs up in a hole in the center of the flour adding flour as I go until it comes together. Add flour if needed.  Then knead the dough on the table. I wrap it with plastic wrap and let it rest.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 24, 2011)

Read an interesting tidbit on a chef forum I belong to.  If you want to simulate the 00 Italian pasta flour mix 50 / 50 AP and Cake flour


----------



## supercenterchef (Oct 24, 2011)

Interesting, Scarbelly...will give it a try!


----------



## dlfl (Oct 25, 2011)

I will try this also. I do like a very firm bite to my pasta though. I bet that would be great for flat dumplings!


----------

